# Can anyone here I.d this one?



## Ted (Jul 15, 2007)

saw this great picture recently and wondered if this was a Gigantea?
 *picture*


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 15, 2007)

This pic has shown up here before and I think most people think it to be Scolopendra viridicornis.


----------



## Ted (Jul 16, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> This pic has shown up here before and I think most people think it to be Scolopendra viridicornis.


are they really that freaking huge?..I understood that gigantea was largest..i cant imagine a larger specimen..lol.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 16, 2007)

Man, I keep automatically getting logged out on the AB about every 30 seconds, don't know why(?)  Yeah, it's pretty freaky looking.  I can't remember exactly but I feel like it was a distributor in Florida that got this in a shipment, don't know the details.  But I think it's real.  It's be cool to house and take a look at that every day.  Wonder what's happened to it, a pretty old pic.


----------



## Ted (Jul 16, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> Man, I keep automatically getting logged out on the AB about every 30 seconds, don't know why(?)  Yeah, it's pretty freaky looking.  I can't remember exactly but I feel like it was a distributor in Florida that got this in a shipment, don't know the details.  But I think it's real.  It's be cool to house and take a look at that every day.  Wonder what's happened to it, a pretty old pic.


good question..i found *this* pic of a gigantea and think that it looks close to it..but admittedly am not a Cent expert.

i wonder if anyone can rate them according to size?


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 16, 2007)

I think S. viridicornis, S. gigantea and S. galapagoensis (still ligit?) look a lot alike until you take a close look at them.  I'm no expert either, just remembering some things I've come across.  All can get really big, ..10"+


----------



## Ted (Jul 16, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> I think S. viridicornis, S. gigantea and S. galapagoensis (still ligit?) look a lot alike until you take a close look at them.  I'm no expert either, just remembering some things I've come across.


fair enough..i do appreciate the response.

I do exhibits occasionally and wanted the largest cent i could get..
wonder where i could locate one?
I try to find the biggest and most bizarre to really get the crowds excited.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 16, 2007)

I think you are meaning to say "centipedes" instead of scorps, right?


----------



## Ted (Jul 16, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> I think you are meaning to say "centipedes" instead of scorps, right?


`lmao..yes.
wow...i guess i shouldn't have made that second martini, tonight..:wall:


----------



## Canth (Jul 16, 2007)

That S. viridicornis pic is from Mark M. Lucas. (www.markmlucas.com)

I agree that is one impressive centipede. I believe someone on here said he saw it in person and it was acting very lethargic.


----------



## Ted (Jul 16, 2007)

Canth said:


> That S. viridicornis pic is from Mark M. Lucas. (www.markmlucas.com)
> 
> I agree that is one impressive centipede. I believe someone on here said he saw it in person and it was acting very lethargic.


cool!..and thnks.
I agree, very impressive...i am thinking it did look overfed..but also that it could partially be a camera angle or something..but it appears immense.


----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2007)

Both pictures shown above are more likely black gigantea's then viridicornis,
seems to be much misunderstanding about the size of viridicornis, they aren't that big, 17-22cm max.
In the past i've also seen many Sc.galapagoensis beeing ID'ed as viridicornis,
gigantea is as far as i know still the largest scolo., but galapagoensis can come very close.


here's another picture of most likely black gigantea  
http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/183/tausendfuessler9pp7.jpg


----------



## NickSwift18 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Yup*

Thats a Centipede lol. You do know a lonnngg time ago they used to be 8 or more feet long and weighing over 160 pounds. also there was a scorpion 3feet long and prolly weighed 30. Also theres always freaks of nature i one time found a earth worm in Michigan 2 and half feet long. I had put it in a bucket in my garage because i was gonna show it to friends when they where gonna come over in the morning and it crawled out because of how long it was


----------



## Canth (Jul 16, 2007)

Ohhh. OK. That explains its size. S. viridicornis don't get *that* big then. I've had S. heros bigger than that. Good, I was afraid they'd be monsters if I get some.


----------



## Ted (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks all, for the assistance.!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 16, 2007)

I bet if you go to the first rocky lake or hilly drainage area west of Garland you can get to and start looking under some rocks, you will eventually find a nice Scolopendra heros castaneiceps centipede.  Palo Duro Canyon is a good bet.  But most rocky areas in Texas would be good to hunt.  It sounds to me that you'd be surprised to see the big centipedes that exist here in Texas.  I had one that when walking around was 9.5 inches found in Austin.  When it was at rest, it measured a solid 10 inches.  But most adults are 6 to 7 inches long but even then, they are pretty cool looking and good for exhibits.  Here's a picture of it.  It wasn't found by me but I was lucky enough to have it for a while before I let it get out.  Hard to find one this big but it's possible ...in Texas!  It's eating a large Sphinx moth in the pic.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 16, 2007)

Canth said:


> That S. viridicornis pic is from Mark M. Lucas. (www.markmlucas.com)
> 
> I agree that is one impressive centipede. I believe someone on here said he saw it in person and it was acting very lethargic.


yup, that was a friend of mine holding that baby,he used to bring it in the reptile store i used to work at,everybody would flip,and say"are you nuts?! " he would say "naaa it's tame as a kitten"  when the wholesaler were getting them in at that time 1995 i had them aswell they were 50.00 and very hardy indeed mine were huge also,sold them back then,thought they would availible all the time,but i was wrong and till this day we proberly won't see them availible,i should of never sold mine,and at that time the giganteas(perus)whitelegged,robusta?sp.were all over the place,i'm glad i still have my 1 female gigantea whiteleg(peru) but i want more of the black sp:wall:


----------



## ahas (Jul 16, 2007)

That' s damn huge Galapaheros.


----------



## mindlessvw (Jul 16, 2007)

jesus todd that thing is effin huge!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah it was pretty cool.  I miss not taking a look at it everyday.  ....I think I have something in my eye .....I gotta go!  haha.


----------



## Ted (Jul 16, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> I bet if you go to the first rocky lake or hilly drainage area west of Garland you can get to and start looking under some rocks, you will eventually find a nice Scolopendra heros castaneiceps centipede.  Palo Duro Canyon is a good bet.  But most rocky areas in Texas would be good to hunt.  It sounds to me that you'd be surprised to see the big centipedes that exist here in Texas.  I had one that when walking around was 9.5 inches found in Austin.  When it was at rest, it measured a solid 10 inches.  But most adults are 6 to 7 inches long but even then, they are pretty cool looking and good for exhibits.  Here's a picture of it.  It wasn't found by me but I was lucky enough to have it for a while before I let it get out.  Hard to find one this big but it's possible ...in Texas!  It's eating a large Sphinx moth in the pic.


wow!!..
i knew there were some big ones in the hill country..[i saw a seven incher in lago vista] but i have never personally caught any myself...even under the thousands of rock and logs i have turned and gone through.
i guess its a matter of luck...or do you know of any tips on how to locate them?

oh..and where in texas are you living?


----------



## beetleman (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah, that's a biggie alright:clap: hope my female get's as big,she's the same color form as yours(she's captive born,but her mother was the regular color form) mines about 7" and just ate her eggs which i new would happen,she was raised from a pedeling.didn't think the eggs would be good anyway.


----------



## AlanMM (Jul 19, 2007)

Steven said:


> Both pictures shown above are more likely black gigantea's then viridicornis,
> seems to be much misunderstanding about the size of viridicornis, they aren't that big, 17-22cm max.
> In the past i've also seen many Sc.galapagoensis beeing ID'ed as viridicornis,
> gigantea is as far as i know still the largest scolo., but galapagoensis can come very close.
> ...


Heh, what a coincidence... I know that guy.
He's a guide on Isla Margaritha island, north of Venezuela... been there and did some walks with him.


----------



## Steven (Jul 19, 2007)

SeekneSs said:


> Heh, what a coincidence... I know that guy.
> He's a guide on Isla Margaritha island, north of Venezuela... been there and did some walks with him.


hey Alan,
really ? wow, it's a small world,
have ya witnessed any gigantea by yourself during your trip ?


----------



## Ted (Jul 19, 2007)

are both the viridicornus, gigantea, and galapagoensis all pretty much unavailable anywhere?

i'm dying to get one.:}


----------



## Ted (Jul 19, 2007)

from what i understand..this is the largest species in the world..








:evil:


----------



## beetleman (Jul 19, 2007)

pretty big and tame too


----------



## Ted (Jul 19, 2007)

beetleman said:


> pretty big and tame too


I'm ordering four.;P

lol..i want to place some on the back roads here, tied to a fishing line, hide in the grass,..and pull them across the road...just to see what happens when people see them.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 19, 2007)

Ted said:


> are both the viridicornus, gigantea, and galapagoensis all pretty much unavailable anywhere?
> 
> i'm dying to get one.:}


years back........way back giganteas were plentyful(and cheap)i live by a wholesaler who used to get them aswell as viridicornus when peru/other places were open and that was the last, but a couple years back they were in the US in small numbers(giganteas) and very expensive,i have my gigantea whiteleg(i got in trade at that time) she's pushing 11"length 1" thick got her when she was about 5" got her in 2005. there are still a few around in collections here and there,but i think everybody is keeping theirs...for now,but i hope there will be more of these in time,who knows.


----------



## Ted (Jul 19, 2007)

beetleman said:


> years back........way back giganteas were plentyful(and cheap)i live by a wholesaler who used to get them aswell as viridicornus when peru/other places were open and that was the last, but a couple years back they were in the US in small numbers(giganteas) and very expensive,i have my gigantea whiteleg(i got in trade at that time) she's pushing 11"length 1" thick got her when she was about 5" got her in 2005. there are still a few around in collections here and there,but i think everybody is keeping theirs...for now,but i hope there will be more of these in time,who knows.


well..maybe if i am nice, someone will give me the hookup some day..i would be quite happy.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 19, 2007)

:clap: 





Ted said:


> I'm ordering four.;P
> 
> lol..i want to place some on the back roads here, tied to a fishing line, hide in the grass,..and pull them across the road...just to see what happens when people see them.


:clap:  oh man that would be a site to see the reaction of people moezing down the road.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 19, 2007)

Ted said:


> well..maybe if i am nice, someone will give me the hookup some day..i would be quite happy.


yeah, i'm always on the lookout,and if anything is around i'll let ya know


----------



## Ted (Jul 19, 2007)

beetleman said:


> yeah, i'm always on the lookout,and if anything is around i'll let ya know


very cool of you, thanks!


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 20, 2007)

man, i would love to play with a big one like that!

i got to play with a 8+" S. gigantea and a 9+" S. heros arizonensis that belong to the member ftorres on here. the gig was a sweetheart and the ariz bit me, heh. it was totally awesome!


----------



## AlanMM (Jul 20, 2007)

Steven said:


> hey Alan,
> really ? wow, it's a small world,
> have ya witnessed any gigantea by yourself during your trip ?


No, i saw everything else from spiders to snakes, but no centipedes.
I guess they are maybe to secretive...?

But at that time i wasn't much interested in them, so we didn't really look for centipedes.

That all changed since your pedelings, steven...


----------



## beetleman (Jul 20, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> man, i would love to play with a big one like that!
> 
> i got to play with a 8+" S. gigantea and a 9+" S. heros arizonensis that belong to the member ftorres on here. the gig was a sweetheart and the ariz bit me, heh. it was totally awesome!


yeah, my gigantea is very aggressive and for her size she's pretty quick too! maybe it's me but all of my centipedes are extremely nasty i mean everytime i do maintence on them their all out to get me,it's gotta be the heat down here(fla) and they just hate me


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 20, 2007)

beetleman said:


> yeah, my gigantea is very aggressive and for her size she's pretty quick too! maybe it's me but all of my centipedes are extremely nasty i mean everytime i do maintence on them their all out to get me,it's gotta be the heat down here(fla) and they just hate me


most of mine like me. well, as long as they aren't thirsty.


----------

